# Nail too long?



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

So I'm pretty sure my cockatiels nails aren't too long (sorry, no picture) but they are very sharp and pointy and they get stuck in EVERYTHING! Do you ever just clip the tip of the nail to prevent the claw getting stuck in everything? Or is this just my baby being very clutzy? Thanks.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

If they are too long see this guide: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=448
Ziggy's nails were also too long and sharp when I first got him and they'd curl over to the point of him having to keep his toes slanted. Anyways, hope the guide helps.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

If you don't think there to long just sharp on the ends you can just cut the tip of it sometimes just that little bit will help


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

I just did cut the tips off the ends of her nails. Already I can see a bit improvement. She isn't getting snagged on everything anymore. Thanks for the info Aly. It did help.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

My Grey has super sharp and quick growing nails too you can just cut a small bit of at the top to blunt them and for cutting nails Aly's guide is good.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I trim my tiels nails from time to time, especially if i notice they start catching on my clothes.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I haven't had to cut Earl's or Little bill's nails yet, they seem a good length not too long, and not catching on anything.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Just one thing to note, i read that it's good to leave baby tiels nails alone unless they're stupidly overgrown. They're clumsy and being able to grip better is really important.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

I didn't realize that Bea... Well I already clipped them but I only took the tiniest bit off the tip. Just enough so that the sharp point at the end wasn't getting caught in every fabric imaginable. I'll keep an eye on her though and see how she does. So far there doesn't seem to be an issue.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It will probably be ok, i just thought it was worth mentioning!


----------

